# EBERRON: LOST TREASURES   Ture Derrock of the Aurum



## megamania (Jul 5, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 001
“Jaykodie Blueheart: Retriever”

Dwarves.

The Dwarves of House Kundarak.

Looking at a fellow traveler on the lightning rail that he did not know, Jaykodie sighs and asks, “Why am I not so excited by being summoned by the House of Kundarak?”

The old man raises one eyebrow in irritation before returning to his book.

With a boyish smile, the young rogue looks out the window again and thinks about how the day begun.  He awoke to a firm and calculated series of knocking on the door of his room.  He stayed at a tavern located across from the Finders Villa.  The rich and infamous stayed here which was enough to make it noteworthy but the outdoor café located in its courtyard is what intrigued Jay the most.  Explorers and war veterans gathered here to drink and tell tales of their adventurers and travels.  Someday, Jay hopes to be invited here to tell a tale or two.  In the mean time he worked as a cartographer for the local library.  He read texts (some written by his would-be heroes) and did his best to translate their findings into a graphic form most commonly a map.

For a year or two, soon after the war ended, he worked for the city re-mapping the sewers.  It was a disgusting and awful environment that made Jay for sure he wanted to be a professional adventurer.  His experiences in the sewer were not trivial.  As expected, many new and secret tunnels were created to move in and out of the city in private.  Various thieves created most of these tunnels but some were never solved.  Some were well made which suggested magic and money.  After a few too many inquiries, several of the people closest to him had accidents then he was framed for their murders as the bodies were discovered.  There was not enough proof to convict him but the damage was done.  He lost his job and many wanted nothing to do with him.

First his father disowned him, now the people of Sharn.

Oh well, such is life.

When he answered the door he was greeted by none other than Torgan Hardstone.  Torgan was a friend of his father’s and more importantly, worked for the dwarven family of Kundarak.  This family or association if you will consisted of agents that catalogued and guarded money and riches of the famous and wealthy.  They had banks through much of Khorvaire.  They were very serious and frankly uptight.  I have seen zombies that had more fun at a party than these guys.  I mean that too. Truly.  

Still smiling at his private joke and revelation, Jaykodie steps off the stopped locomotion and begins to walk in the direction of House Kundarak.  They had several offices within Sharn.  Fortunately, one was located by the rail house run by House Orien.  

A halfling tying his boots and cursing squats in the doorway Jay wishes to use.  “Excuse me lil’ guy” he says as he steps over the lil’ guy.  His cloak knocks the halflings hat off causing renewed curses.  Once Jaykodie is about thirty feet away. The halfling sprints off with not a sound.  Boots tied.

The guild is busy already as businesses come to the banking section.  Many are guarded and watched by agents of House Deneith and Medani.  The note he was given said to find the office of Rkard Grindstone.  Jay rubbed his stubble-covered chin trying to remember where and when he had heard of that name.  Rkard was not a common dwarven name in Sharn.  There was a Drok, a Flint, a Jakker ….Rkard….?  Oh yes- he was a collector of sorts.  When folks were behind on payments he was one of several officers in charge of locating person(s) and having them pay-up.  Great.  A dwarf with an attitude.  

At least the sun was shining  …outside.

Then he found it, the offices of Collection.  Going in he was greeted by dwarf.  Female.  The desk read Blue Bedrock.  Putting on a warm smile (which he normally had anyway) Jay introduces himself and to whom he is to meet.

“Pass.  I need the pass given to you by Torgan.”  Great thinks Jay as be reaches to his thigh patch, even the secretary is a hardcase.  He can’t find it on top.  He smiles again and gives a short but less confident laugh as he pulls the pouch to the front to look at it.  He pulls out charcoal sticks, plank parchment, some lose coins ….no pass.

He pinches his eyes shut hard and scowls.  The halfling.  For being a roguish finder of things, he had the ill luck of being the subject of petty theft often.  Sometimes he thought he had a target magically inscribed on him for thieves to spot and mark him.

Even as he smiles big and true beginning to think of a creative lie Rkard charges out slamming the door.  “Where is that lazy ill-gotten human piece of….eeeerrrrrr”  He stops and breathes out the tension.  After opening his eyes he stands straighter and motions for Jaykodie to enter.

Well, are we not off to a good start thinks Jay as enters the room and looks behind him as the door slowly and methodically closes behind him, cutting him off from the hallway.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Jul 5, 2004)

Yay, Eberron!  Looking forward to seeing where this goes...


----------



## megamania (Jul 9, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 002
“Lost Treasures”

The room was so …Kundarakian.  Everything was wide, sturdy and well built.  Everything had a place and was kept in order.  Rkard did show a soft side however.  He had a plant growing on a shelf nearest the window.  Otherwise, there were tomes (records not spells) and more tomes.  There were crystal decorations.  Some had enchantments Jaykodie figured on.  All were expensive.  

The dwarf leaned forward and jumped back into his seat.  Jay hoped he didn’t smile at the sight but knew he had.  Wouldn’t you?  Jay noticed the dwarf glancing at his right hand several times.  On his right hand were three rings.  At least one of these was enchanted.  Possibly for detection spells or even protection.  Jay knew more than one fellow beginning investigator or adventurer that hated the banks and the recollection officers.

“You are one Jaykodie Blueheart of Sharn.”  Stated as much questioned the proper dwarf.

Jay watched the dwarf and the rings when answering.  “Yes.  Yes I am Jaykodie Blueheart and yes.  Yes I do live in Sharn last I knew.”

The dwarf didn’t seem to note the sarcasm.  He merely glanced at his hand then made a check mark with his ink tipped feather.  Even the feather spoke of money and magic.  Giant Blue Eagle?  Exotic Xen’drik Peacock?  What ever it was, it was big and greenish-blue.

“Do you know your financial stance with our family?”

“Yes” Jay lied.  Jay noted the ring became less clear.  Detection of lies or truth. Neat!

The dwarf noted the reaction to his ring.  He grumbles under his breath and moves his hand to be on his lap instead of on the desktop.  

“Yes- good point.  I’m not sure where I stand these days.  Am I in trouble?”

The dwarf glares from under his thick haired brow.  “No.  No you are not yet out of funds Jaykodie Blueheart of Sharn.  You have 35 gold and 6 silver and 2 coppers in your account here at the Sharn offices.”

“I like your plant.”  Jay says to change the subject and to pick on the uptight dwarven bookkeeper.  “I fail to know what type it is.”

The dwarf leans back and stares hard into Jay.  His face is rosy now in color.  

The dwarf returns to his position and grabs a tome to his left.  Jay missed the opportunity to see what tome it was.  The dwarf tells him anyway.

“As you are aware of, Jaykodie, I work for the House of Warding.  We run banking and financial institutions in Khorvaire.  If you want- a large unified bank.  Money and riches can be appraised and amassed in gold, silver and copper like I have just now with you.  Others however, amass value in the forms of art and jewels.  These are assets held by the select few whom we value and wish to impress.”

Jay is listening but is singing a merry tune in his head he had heard a few days prior.  Something about finding opportunity and adventure when you least expect it.

“One of these clients was the Neadder Family.  Before the war they were amongst the richest families on Khorvaire.  Once the war started, they placed a great deal of trust in ourselves and had us secure many of their heirlooms.  They, with our help, emptied three country homes worth of treasure, art and heirlooms both magical and mundane into our vaults.  The last home, we did not reach in time.  A certain General Van Thuggian whom defended his actions by saying the Neadder family was aiding a foe of his Prince had raided it.  The general disappeared for several years then reemerged working in the military for a third prince.”

“A hero of little known or want   A hero of little pride but great heart   A Hero of…..”

“Are you listening to me?!?” Demanded the frustrated dwarf.

“Oh. Oh yes I am.  Go on.  Good story so far.”   The ring turns black as the dwarf frowns deeply.

“As it would be, we promised in writing that the treasures would be protected.  The failure to do so was over looked due events related to the war.  Since, it has come to our attention.  We always fulfill our promises and contracts.  It is more than a promise or an oath to our family.  It is our life and being.  This is where you come in.  When we asked certain groups and circles whom could help us in this situation, your name came up.”

Jay’s eyebrows rise up in stunned disbelief.

“You were not the first name nor the top agent suggested but you were mentioned.” The dwarf says enjoying Jaykodie’s expression.  “Our best agents are currently elsewhere or can not be contacted.  The agents of Tharashk are asking for money that we are not prepared to expend at this point.  The house of Shadow only spoke of unforeseen challenges and great dangers that will led throughout Khorvaire and beyond.  If you accept this contractual agreement, we, the House of Kundarak, will see to it that you receive any aid and supplies you require.”

Jaykodie is speechless.  A chance to travel- while being paid to do what he loved to do.  It was too good to pass up.  It was too good.  Where was the catch?  

“If ….if I agree to do this for you, how will I be paid?”

“There will be an account opened in your name with 1000 Platinum and a bonus based on your discretion and prompt recovery of lost goods and treasures. This bonus could exceed the original sum offered.”
“I agree” replies Jaykodie, only thinking of what that kind of money could do for him.  

It only occurs to him later that he could have bartered for.  He knows that since Rkard is a dwarf of House Kundarak, it is far too late to ask for more money.  So Jay begins to daydream of the travels he may get to do.  He also never asked WHAT the Lost Treasures were or where they were believed to be now and if they were guarded or not.  

Later Jaykodie will rethink about this moment and replay it several times in his mind on what he SHOULD have asked for or demanded for his skills and services.  All after signing a contract with House Kundarak that is witnessed and certified by gnomes of House Sivis.

Within the hour, Jay has signed the papers and is returning to his small home dreaming of traveling in first class.  If he can’t ask for more money, he can at least make the most of he has …right?


----------



## megamania (Jul 12, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
“Hidden Clauses”
SEGMENT 003

It has been two days since Jaykodie told his stinking landlord that he was leaving and not returning.  It felt good to say it at the time except for two things the landlord said or did.  The landlord had awakened Jay when he was pounding on his door for the rent (very late rent at that).  

“I’m leaving and I’m not returning.  I am moving up in the world.   I am now an agent for House Kundarak. I am rich.” Jay spits out on impulse.

The landlord, very unimpressed, belches and points his grubby fat fingers onto a piece of paper now nailed to the door.  As the smell of stale ale cleared, Jay realized what it was.  An eviction notice…. effective today.  He had to come up with three months of back rent or leave now.  Normally this would not have bothered him except for it was another three days before he got any money or the power he suggested he had.  He was homeless.

Jay opened his mouth with an intake of air to create a new story but never could think of anything worthy to say that might work.  The fact that the barefooted-smelly landlord was holding a large dirty hammer in his hand did not help his thinking.

So, within ten minutes, he packed for his trip and left …hoping never to have to return.  It was not until he walked three blocks he remembered he had ten silvers saved and hidden in a crack in the wall.  He paused in mid stride then thought about it and continued onward.  Soon, soon he would be adventuring and living in a tent.  How bad could two nights be on the streets?

Besides …he had a plan.  He ALWAYS had a plan.  Well …sort of.

He had not seen his friend and favorite healer in several weeks.  Maybe a day or two of recalling good times and repenting for being a bad friend was in order.  He was going to visit his friend Aldi.

Aldi was the cutest little halfling cleric of Olladra and House Ghallanda member one could ever get to know.  She knew how to party then was considerate enough to use her magics to purify your body of the alcohol once the morning came.  She could also beat most gamblers at the poker table.  She owes me after that incident in the sewers with the Darkmantle creature.

He reached the center that she lived in and spotted her handing out free bread to the poor.  Jay tried to blend in with the crowd but with his intact cloak and weapon he stood out too much.  With a big grin and a yip yip sound, she ran over to give him a big hug  …or at least that was what he expected.  His groin exploded and the room went dark for a moment.  He opened his tearing eyes with Aldi yelling at him while using language saved caravan trips.  He had forgotten how he owed her fifty gold and caused her to lose grace in her house by becoming sick during a state dinner.  He was sick from alcohol drank before the meal …not the meal itself.  The visiting ambassador decided he did not like the food and further disgraced the House of Hostelers by leaving that night.  It had been three weeks but the Korranberg Chronicle brought it up regularly.  The politicians blamed the house and only now are beginning to use their services again.  Aldi was blamed for it since she illegally brought in Jaykodie without permission and it was he that destroyed the function.

Jay decided this was not a good time and crepe out of the center still feeling ill …again.  (twice in a row he felt sick within this center).  He went to visit another friend of his.  He checked up on a Warforged friend.  This friend nearly tore down the gate chasing after Jay.  He had not forgotten the night that Jay painted the name “Bob” on his back.  The warforged preferred any name to “bob” but Jay, when drunk, always called him that.  Oh well.  If he is going to be like that….

Jay finally ended up spending the night in an alley near where he once lived.  It was okay.  It was cool at night and the ground was hard.  The good news is the Rats ran went away around midnight ….as a thunderstorm opened up and drenched him.  He did not see the rain gutter above him until after it poured onto him.  That was how his first night went.

The next day he tried to clean himself up a bit and tried to see Rkard.  Maybe he could have a few silver now.  No such luck.  “The contract clearly states …” is all he got.  So he lingered around in the city for the day.  That night, the ground was not hard.  No.  It was muddy and cold.  Jay smiled and laughed wondering if he would include this in his life story that he would tell in the café of the Villa.  This happy thought distracted him long enough to make it to the final day.

He was early (a strange feeling for him …being early to work) and hoping to get started immediately.  A change of clothes was top on his list.  Maybe enchanted traveling clothes.  And food.  How he wanted food.  Hot steaming fresh food.  Heck- a cold biscuit would taste good right now.

As he entered the waiting room that led to Rkard’s office, a painfully proper neat-freak hoite-toite dwarf came in.  The dwarf wiped off the chair, then the arm-rests and finally he carefully folded up the cloth and placed it within his perfectly clean and pressed vest pocket.  His glasses were odd.  They made his eyes look like saucers.  There were obvious places for attachments on them also.  A leather band held them tight to his white face.  His hair was light brown and perfect.  The clothes were perfect and color matched.  They had many pockets.  Some looked like they were designed to be hard to spot.  He had a long sleeve shirt on.  He wore something metallic under the shirt on his left fore arm.  The guy was a freak.  Jay almost felt sorry for him.

“Hi.  I’m Jay.  I begin to work here today.  What is your name?” Jay asks hoping to kill time.

The dwarf almost jumps when spoken to.  He leans into Jay a bit blinking and peering closely at Jay’s face.  Though there is no great difference in the dwarf’s facial features, Jay finds the dwarf is disappointed with him.    Then suddenly he smiles and exposes a smile that is lacking a front tooth.

“Hello and good morning to you Sir Jaykodie Blueheart of Sharn.  I am Grot Nicklerock.  I am an accountant here at the house.  I have been asked to aid you on your little adventure and travel with you.  Everywhere you go I will go also.  I am here to protect the needs of House Kundarak.”

Jay has just realized he has made a big mistake.  Maybe even bigger than when he was drunk and mistook a male elf for a female elf.  His jaw still pops a bit when he opens it too far …like now.


----------



## megamania (Jul 12, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 004
“The Life & Times of an Adventuring Accountant”

“We do not need that. No.  No.  Oh pleazzzzze Mr. Jaykodie Blueheart- not that.  Yes to the smaller pack.”

Jay found shopping for an adventure was absolutely no fun with an accountant judging everything.  To make matters worse, Nic (the dwarf already was flinching to this name given to him by Jay) had no sense of style or pinache’.  Jay had hoped for an entire change of wardrobe including maybe come clothes treated with Glamour spells to impress people but no such luck.  So far, all he had gotten was a hat and a pair of gloves.  To make matters worse, the hat was second hand!

Still, it did keep the sun out of his eyes.  The gloves were a nice idea.  Though new, they were a boring dark brown in color and again …no magic enchantments.  So far, this adventure was a complete dud.  

Jay also felt like a child.  Nic held all of the money.  “If you spend much as a copper of House Kundarak’s money poorly it will be taken out of both of us.”  By the five nations!  How this dwarf needed to get a life.

After a few hours of shopping but buying very little for the trip, the dwarf directed Jay to the Lightning Rail.  “Where are we going Nic?” asked a downtrodden Jay.  He knew already.  They were going to the tower of the Electric Rail station for out of town travel.  This at least was promising.  

At the station, Grot showed their traveling papers to the guards man.  When the guard accepted Jay immediately but looked twice at Grot’s, Grot smiled big (thus showing off his missing front tooth).  With a smirk, the guard allowed the two travelers onto the platform.  The hair on Jay’s neck and arms stood up.  The energies used to empower and direct the rail always did this to him.  It was the same effect he got when using a glow rod.  Damn, he didn’t even think of that.  No glow rod!  How he was having no fun.

They boarded the Lightning Rail craft named Crackle.  From reading the schedules listed on the wall, Jay knew this craft went north into Thrane and finally into Aundair before returning.  So, were they going to Thrane or Aundair?  Did it really matter?  He was leaving Breland.  Jay had never left the country before.  He was tempted often.  The war kept him from leaving however.  Even with the vandalism within Sharn, it was much safer here than most locations. 

Jay was disappointed when they did not take first class.  At least they did get a cabin instead of just seats with the commoners.  If Jay was not daydreaming and Nic was not fretting about where their cabin was, one of them may have seen the man in the black leather robe and hat.  From behind the dark glasses, this stranger watched them board and walk by him.  He seemed to study Jay the most.  He listened carefully as Nic asked an attendant where cabin 15 was.  The man went back to reading his copy of the Korranberg Chronicle as if nothing had happened.

With the door locked and the unlikely travelers safely in their cabin (#16 Nic needs new glasses) they settle down.  

“We should reach Passage within eight days Jaykodie Blueheart of Sharn.  In that time we need to rest and go over a few rules that were within the contract you signed with House Kundarak.”

Jay figured he would sleep easily after that one.  Borrrrrring.  He hoped to find a discarded copy of the Chronicle somewhere.  He loved reading the “Ask the Sage” section.  It often gave excellent suggestions of things to do or PACK for an adventure.  Obviously Nic had never read one or he would have known to get a few more supplies and of a higher standard.

The Electric Rail craft Crackle began to wobble slightly as it powered up to go.  It started slowly by picked up pace once it cleared the tower.  There was a narrow slit for a window much like an archer’s window Jay had read about.  From this, Jay watched the tower where he was born go by.  He watched a tower that had red glass in sections go by.  He then saw the tower where House Kundarak was located.  The craft was still only going about 20 miles per hour at this point.  It was not allowed to go at its full rate within a city’s limits.  Soon it would go upwards of 30 miles per hour and they will leave the city.

“Look here.  We are not sights seeing.  We are working for House Kundarak.” Declares the dwarf as he sits down and rubs his arm.

“What is under there?” asks Jay in curiosity.  

With a big smile, Nic leans forward and in a hushed voice says, “it’s a secret.” Then leans back and snickers.

Jay lets out a long sigh and pulls off his jacket.  The smell of living on the streets fills the cabin making Nic wriggle his nose.  How rude this young man is thinks the proper dwarf.  Now he completely understands why Rkard came to him and asked him to aid this boy.

Before this, Grot Nicklerock was nothing more than a bookkeeper.  He ate, slept and calculated within the bank’s basement level.  He has done this for 156 years now.  He was very happy here counting coins and adding up ledgers and tomes of bank accounts.  Then, just a week ago, Rkard came to him and asked if he wanted a promotion.  Since it was he that was in charge of Neadder family assets and had discovered the missing cache of goods, Rkard thought he was the best suited to do this job efficiently. 

Grot was not sure he was the best for this job but he could not argue the fact that knew the Neadder family heirlooms better than anyone else could.  But the house called and he will do anything they ask without question.  He felt obligated under the most recent things that have happened to him.

Grot was slightly annoyed by this young human boy.  The child had obvious energy and desire for the job but he had no common sense.  A lantern?  Why buy a lantern?  He could see perfectly fine in the dark.  There was no need for it.  Clothes?  It was not his fault he didn’t bath regularly.  And enchanted clothes?  Look at how he kept the clothes he had now!

Grot looked out his window for a moment.  He could count on his fingers the number of times he was outside under the sun.  The sun was so bright and warm.  It hurt his eyes to look to the sky.  Still, he had faith in his ability and reasons for going.  He looked at his arm and felt calmer.  It was going to be all right.

The Crackle was moving over 30 mph now as it reached the King’s Forest.  Jay looked at it in awe.  The forest was more like a jungle.  It was thickly overgrown and had creatures unheard of.  A protective wall and the rail’s raised platform kept them safe enough from these creatures.  Jay looked long and hard.  He saw birds that were multi-colored and even small mammals called monkeys.  Jay lost track of time watching the view go by him.  After twenty minutes of this, Grot could not help himself.  He too looked out the window and watched.  The creatures were strange and oddly amusing to him.  He had signed off on many credit transfers as clients got hunting permits for this forest.  To hunt within the forest for a tiger or a wild boar was considered a sign of nobility amongst many.  Seeing only little monkeys and birds, he was not impressed.  He was rapidly counting the creatures in his mind.  3 blue winged birds, five red and purple birds a white and green monkey ...etc.

Soon the light was giving way and the glow rods attached to the roof began to illuminate.  Grot smiled and felt it was time.  He went and got his pack and opened all three buckles.  He pulled back that flap and unzipped the inner bag to expose the perfectly clean interior of the pack.  Within this small back pack was a sack.  A seemly empty sack.  Grot reached deep into the sack with his tongue sticking out of the corner of his mouth.  His large eyes blinked several times behind his thick glasses and then he produced three scrolls strapped together.  The straps were of course protected with Kundarak runes.  If someone opened or broke these seals that were magically allowed, the wax would energize and explode.  Some of these explosions were fatal and thus discouraged many from stealing from the house or their agents.

“Within these three scrolls are everything we need to get started” proclaimed the dwarf.

The darkness spread into the craft hallway.  The dark man dressed in black did not mind.  He quietly strolled to the cabin marked as #15.  An attendant came by and he nodded and lifted his hat in a polite manner.  He whispered a “go’nite” to the attendant then took a few slow steps past the cabin.  Once he felt no one was around he returned to the door and stood before it.  

“Room 15” he whispered


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 005
“In with a Whisper- Out with a Boom”

Pesia Clearfield was tired from a long business trip to Breland.  Her father had sent her to Sharn in hopes of opening up new markets for holy charms of any and all sorts from Thrane.  As she dressed to sleep she paused at the small mirror in her room on the Electric Rail.  Her own charm, one of the Silver Flame, seemed to be different to her somehow.  It was cleaner or more reflective.  She passed it off as her imagination as she pulled back the covers for the folding bed in her cabin and closed her eyes.  The charm felt warm to her now.  As she sat up to figure this out she heard a faint noise coming from the door.  She rolled over and saw it open a few inches then a faint raspy whisper issued forth.

“Greeting from my employers and myself.” And with that a black gloved hand flicked in a reddish-yellow glass tube.  Before Pesia could issue out a scream of an intruder the vial struck the floor and burst into flames.  The black gloved whispering man closed the door to allow the alchemist’s fire to do its job.

In those exact moments prior to this event unfolding, two adventurers began to discuss their planned course of action.  They were of course in the room next to Pesia Clearfield and the adventurers of this tale.  They are Jaykodie Blueheart and Grot Nicklerock.

“So why Passage Nic?” asked Jay with some interest (not as much as he showed watching the jungle trees go by at night).

“If you must insist on knowing everything Jaykodie Blueheart then I will tell you since we have started our marvelous trip together.  Two months ago, a man named Aaron Lessjust came to a jeweler shop in Passage.  This shop, the Glittering Gem was in fact owned and run by an associate of the Kundarak family.  This member has an uncanny memory for jewels and treasures.  When he saw the necklace presented to him for sale he immediately recognized the insignia as an item from the ir’Neadder family jewels.  Suspicious of the jewels and the man, the family member collected as much information as possible and verified its suspected origin.  He then sent for a messenger from House Orien immediately and of course our own house whom then detained the man.”   

The dwarf found it quite exciting to recount this story.  Up until these events unfolded, he rarely left his section in the Kundarak bank’s lower levels.  Because of a common thief he got to leave the bank, Sharn and even Breland.  He did his best to hide this excitement but found he was smiling and being very animate.  Then he remembered his secret and his arm and calmed down.  Jay noted it but was uncertain on the cause.

Fearing he offended the tidy and stuffy dwarf of Kundarak, Jay thought of something to say to make amends.  Instead- he looked out the window and saw a glow reflected in the trees and lower branches of brush that should have been removed or cut from the rail system.  A fire!

“Nik!  Hurry- there is a fire!”  Jay shouted as he leapt to his feet and bounded to the cabin door.  Jay opened the door and ran into a dark dressed man of a gaunt physique.  Jay apologized many times and even offered to help the man up while moving to the door of cabin 15.  The act instead twisted the man around.  His wide brimmed black hat fell off and the man issued forth a foul curse.  Jay looked over his shoulder and saw a horribly scarred man with red eyes.  These eyes were burning with anger then at Jay.  “YOU!?!” he growled quietly.

Jay ignored the angry and ugly man and tried to open the cabin door.  Someone broke a thin piece of metal off in the lock thus jamming it in a locked position.  Jay listened and could hear coughing inside.  “Hold on a minute!  I’m here to help!”  Jay then began to slam the door with his shoulder.  The man in black leather and coat picked up his hat and slowly stood up.  He reached behind him with both hands.  One hand grasping a vile dagger and the other a handle to a door leaving the coach.  

“Die agent of Kundarak.  Die at the hand of the Whisper.” And he reaches back to throw the dagger at the young man whom had only dented the door and deeply bruised his shoulder thus far.  Enter the dwarf.  Panicked and acting out of fear, Grot rushed out the door “Oh dear.  We’re on fire!  Stop the rail!  Stop the rail!” and runs squarely into the man forcing him into the jarred door.

Grot feels a sudden rush of fresh air and feels the shorter whiskers of his beard crinkle.  The man was gone and the door was open and now began to thump and thud against the rail as it moved through the thick brush.

The dwarf is further startled as he hears a thump above him on the roof.  Someone or something is up there!  Jay continues to batter at the door but now uses the opposite shoulder.  “I’ll be right there!  Hold on!”

The ceiling begins to bubble and discolor above Grot.  He lifts and adjusts his thick glasses trying to make out details.  A drip and drop of moisture falls through and grazes Grot’s right boot.  A wisp of smoke and a revealing burn suggests a powerful acid.  Grot squeaks and moves back falling into his room.

The ceiling section falls in and the figure of the gaunt man known as The Whisper leans over into the hole.  Then a sudden and miraculous event occurs.  Something has struck and landed by the man.  A human or humanoid creature.  Grot can not make out what is said above and Jay takes a moment to rest, “I’ll be…right …there.  Just hold on.”

A few moments go by and Grot catches a glimpse of the gaunt man as he falls off the rail and passes by his window.  Then a soft sound is heard just outside the door.  Grot fumbles with his glasses and catches a blur of brown, red and light brown or tan.  

“Move aside.” He hears a woman growl at Jay.

“I…have it” continues Jay with two throbbing shoulders and a hoarse throat from breathing in the fumes and bit of smoke.

A loud crack is heard.  Then another.

“Well …yeah.  I was about to try that myself!”

Grot stumbles to the doorway just in time to see a possible Shifter leap out of the doorway.  A woman whom is very still, her robes smoking and discolored by magical flames is in her arms.

She moves quickly and with great grace towards the next coach while still carrying the still woman.  Jay follows her and Grot waddles quickly after him.  Coach assistants are now rushing towards them.  One with several scrolls in hand prepared for just such an occasion.

Pesia comes to coughing and rolls over and becomes sick from breathing in the magic infused ash.  The were-creature looks at the unlikely hero wannabes and nods before leaping and bounding through the open hole in the ceiling.

Gone.


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 006
“Wroat and the country of Thrane”

The night went by very quickly for Jay and Nic.  There were questions to be answered.  Most of the questions neither one could answer.  They were allowed to stay where they were but Pesia moved to an unused room in first class.  Jay had hoped to avoid mentioning the shifter but Grot gave every detail he could remember seeing (some of which were off due to his lack of seeing clearly).  The attendants were uncertain what to make of it all.

The next day the two travelers slept through the majority of it.  They couldn’t think clearly the next evening as their broken sleep disrupted their ability to think straight.  They tossed and turned that night.  When they awoke the next day, they were nearing Wroat.  Wroat is the capital city of Breland.  It is not as large of a city as Sharn but still very large with many conviences would expect within a city.  Grot insisted on contacting the office before leaving again.  They were given time as House Orien insisted on interviewing the two and Pesia again and to switch out the coach the fire took place on.

Unknown to either one, a certain dark dressed man watched much of the action from a safe distance.  He took this time to learn more about them.  He could do little while the house and authorities were around them.  It didn’t bother him at all that he almost burned a complete innocent.  Besides- she deserved it.  She wore a necklace of the Silver Flame.  He might kill her later just for the fun of it.   In the mean time, he would shadow these two bumbling fools Jay Blueheart and Grot Nicklestone.  And watch for that blasted shifter- Thorn.   She and her damned eagle both needed to suffer.

Jay and Grot got their new coach and left Wroat after a three-hour delay.  Grot was mumbling on for twenty minutes about how inefficient that seemed while Jay tried to convince him how fast that was considering the replacement of the coach.  The next few days went by slowly as they continued by rail on a NE direction.  Unknown to them and to Whisper’s great hatred, the authorities of Wroat and House Orien had agents next door to them for the entire trip.  Whisper got off at Hatheril.  He did not want to enter Thrane if at all possible.  It was a personal reason.

The coach slowed down at the Sword Keep region as the coach was inspected once more before entering the country of Thrane.  They were only within Thrane for a day but it enough for Jay.  He had heard this country had radicals but he thought it was exaggerated or consisted of a very small number of Thranites.  Everywhere he looked, there were symbols and references to the Silver Flame.  Jay knew he could not stand living this uptight and rigid.

The coach stopped next in Marketplace just within the border of Aundair.  The next stop would be in Passage.


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 007
“Passage”

Jay marveled at the vast farm lands and the lake that came in and out of view from behind the trees.  Lake Galifar was a haven for fishing and boating.  House Orien had a large center here for electric rail repairs.  Shortly, once the officials of Sharn and Wroat were done with it, their original coach would come here.  Someone tried to murder a woman whom had the cabin next to theirs.  Jay Blueheart and Grot Nicklestone tried their best to help her but a mysterious shifter saved her instead.  A strange trip for a strange adventure.

Jay was hired by House Kundarak to find and retrieve several family heirlooms lost during the war.  Nic was there to make sure the job was done and stayed on budget.  Neither were the obvious persons for the job.

Jay was an irresponsible but likeable guy that had a lot of bad luck.  Grot spent the vast majority of his 156 years within a 10x10 room in the basement of a bank as an accountant.  Neither had ever left the limits of Sharn, the biggest city of the continent of Khorvaire.  Now they have traveled the length of Breland, spent a day traveling through a bit of Thrane and now traveled in Aundair.  Just a few years ago these three countries were at war.  It is unclear how much was against each other and how much “friendly” fire had been the cause of conflict.  Alliances shifted quickly and often the people of the countries did not know why.  Neither Jay nor Nic saw any war.  Sharn was never under attack officially.  There were some strange incidents that occurred but where they due to war hostilities or possibly too many drugs with ill intentions towards the government.

“Don’t wander off Jaykodie Blueheart.  You don’t know this city.” Laments Nic.

“Last I knew-  neither did you” answers Jay as he fumbles with both bags.  His is very light.  Nic's pack is hefty.  Nic insists on carrying his shoulder pack.  Jay has watched him and suspects he has a bag of holding within it.  If so-  who knows what he has within.

The streets are wide which is good.  Many carts travel from shipping to electric rail to air ship to standard caravan routes.  Passage is a trade town.  House Orien is thus in command within this town.  Also, wherever there is money being transferred, there is House Kundarak.

Nic spends time studying his map and instructions.  His thick glasses suggest his poor eyesight.  Jay finds this quite humorous watching this neat freak dwarf try to get by in a city like Passage.  Near the docks they find the Kundarak house.  This is where they are going.

Aaron Lessjust has been kept here for several weeks now.  He tried to sell stolen jewels from the Neadder family heirloom.  House Kundarak hopes to find the rest of the lost treasures by using this man.  There are three more missing items.

Portrait of Gregor Neadder painted by the famous artist-  Hero Gleason
Headpiece of the Forest said to possibly have magical properties useful within a forest.
The Neadder Ring which is believed to hold a Siberys, Khyber and a Eberron fragment within it

Also lost was about 250,00 gold but the bank has replaced that with their gold already.  Of course, if it is found, then we need to return it.

We found the bank.  It is a very sturdy and plain building (as expected) with a few small busts outside of  a horrible looking man (Manticore).  A dwarf stands at the door.  He is dressed in simple looking clothes with a perfectly tailored outfit.  He opens the door for them to enter.  Later, Jay would be amazed to learn the dwarf was wearing glamored armor.  He was as an armored guard as much as a door greeter.

Jay sits down in the lobby as Grot goes to locate the dwarf named Dru Hardstone.  Five minutes go by then ten.  Jay is bored and begins to check out the people coming and going.  He sees many local merchants.  Some have agents of House Deneith with them.  These humans act as bodyguards.  Some have ½ elves with them.  These may be from House Medani.  They sometimes act as guards also.

“Hello-  how do you do?” comes a voice from behind Jay.

Jay literally jumps up and twists in the air preparing to swing his pack in defense.  He still considers it when he sees whom it is.  A shifter.  The very shifter whom he saw in Breland when the cabin was set a flame by the man in black.

“Why does Whisper want to kill you?”  she bluntly requests with little emotion in her voice or on her face.

“…who?”  Jay says confused.

“The man on the rail.  He is known as Whisper within certain groups.  Why does he want you and the dwarf dead?”

Jay notes that she has a relaxed stance but her feet are spaced so as to move aside very quickly.  She is a warrior and a person on the go.  Possibly a ranger.  “He wants US dead?!?!” stammers Jay in alarm.  He tried to kill that Thrane woman.  Not us.  You forget-  I was there.”

“He has shadowed you through much of your travels.  By luck and possibly fear of being seen by myself he has yet strike again.  But he will.  He has a need to cause death, destruction and chaos.”

Jay stands before the female shifter.  He is uncertain whether to believe her or dismiss her.  Where is that damned dwarf thinks Jay.  Where?


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 008
“Aaron Lessjust”

Nic, Jay and Dru each stared hard into the eyes of Aaron Lessjust.  This common thief had tried to sell stolen heirlooms within Passage.  Unknown to him, he tried to sell the goods at a shop friendly to House Kundarak whom were responsible for the treasures when they were lost during the war.  Held and detained within the holding rooms of the bank run by the dwarves, Aaron knew he had made a mistake.  A BIG mistake.  The worst of it-  he appeared to be fearful of something other than the three interrogators.  This could be understood of Nic and Jay whom looked harmless by Dru was a large and burley dwarf.  From the looks of him, he had defended this bank during war times before.

“Speak!” demanded Dru.  Jay noticed he too wore a ring that detected lies.  He could not help but to wonder if this was a standard item held by Kundarak dwarves?  If so-  where was Nic’s?

The petty thief was pale and sweated.  His eyes kept going from one person to the other.  He was terribly fearful.  “I…I want a Silver Flame priest or paladin.” He stammered out in a broken and near tearful manner. 

“You may repent AFTER you tell us where you got that necklace.” Growled Dru as he leaned into Aaron.

“I…I can’t tell you.  He’ll kill me!”  The thief cries.

“…and we won’t?” asks Dru with his large nose a mere inch away from Aaron’s much smaller and pale nose.  “Few know you are here.  The few that do are here and contracted not to say anything.  I stress ANYTHING.”

“I..I..needed the money.  My kids…they got sick.  It may be the Mourne Sickness.  I…I’m desperate.”

Grot seems to soften further.  Jay doesn’t believe him but knows Dru is much better at this than himself.  This guy is pitiful.  He could never hurt him.  

“The house will go easier on you if you tell us where you got the necklace.  If you will not tell us I have been authorized to get the means elsewhere.”

Dru steps away from the table.  A business card left behind that may have been in hand.  Aaron sees the card and his eyes widen further.  He seems to have problems breathing now.

“They’ll kill me!  They’ll kill my kids!  My entire family!  Don’t make me chose!”  the now horrified man screams at Dru.

Jay moves closer to look at the card.  The card has writing on it and a picture of a mindflayer.  Ugh.  A nasty way to acquire information thinks Jay.  The name-  Reis Mindscape doesn’t sound like a flayer’s name.

“TELL ME YOU LITTLE WORM!” Says Dru as he backhands the man.  The strike is so hard that the man is sent airborne and spinning.  He strikes the wall and crumbles there …sobbing and bleeding from the mouth and nose.  A clear bruise is forming from Dru’s detection ring.

Dru kicks him hard and drags him to his knees.  Now eye to eye, Dru growls.  “They will kill me” whimpers Aaron.

The detail seeking minds of Nic and Jay look at the entire scene.  Nic, blinking through his thick glasses, watches with his mouth open.  He has never seen violence before.  He is both horrified and awed by it.  Jay looks at his clothes.  His boots.  Everything.  He is no detective but he knows how to think like one.  Anyone whom beats a captive will overlook something simple and subtle.  

Dru growls and throws the man into his chair.  Jay steps up and places his hands on each person’s shoulder.  He gives the dwarf a nod.  Dru snarls.  He hates good guy / bad guy tactics.  He always gets to be the bad guy.

Jay sits on the table and looks at the meek man.  He keeps a reassuring smile on his face at all times.  Finally, he pulls his feet onto the table and curls them under him.  Aaron is taken back by this.

“I wish I had the dedication to my family that you do.  Heck, I wish I still had a family.” Jay pauses to allow the man to picture his “family”.

“How many kids do you have?”

Looking up with fear and suspicion, Aaron answers two.

“How old?  What are their names?”

“Tieg is 5.  Verra is umm 9.  Why…why do you ask?”

“Just curious.  Like I said, I have no family.  They …they disown me. Leaning towards him, “They think I’m a slacker.” Then leans back with a smile.  Aaron for the first time smiles.  It is a forced smile but genuine.

Dru becomes angry and leaves the room.  Damned pathfinders…..

“Why do you think they have the Mourne sickness?  Were they near the Mournelands?  Is that where they live?”

“Yeah…ah..no.  No we live in The Eldeen Reaches.  At ..at least we used to.”

“Neat.”  Comments Jay.  “Where about?  I have never been in that forest before.”

“It..it is no mere forest.  Heh.  You really have not been there before?”

“Tell me about home.”

Suddenly Nic sees the light.  Maybe Jaykodie Blueheart is not such an idiot after all.  The kid is getting the thief to tell where he has been.  The dwarf smiles and settles down to better listen to the beautiful descriptions of the forest he is being told.


Outside, Dru grumbles and goes to complain to his best friend and co-worker.  Darj is still at the front door greeting people and opening doors for them.  He sees Dru and knows what is happening.  Once, in the old days, Dru and he were combatants that watched over money transfers from country to country.  Bandits were common then during wartime.  They had a good time.  Peace is so …boring.



Thorn knew the Whisper would be nearby.  She has been hunting this evil man and fiend for too long to even suggest he would give up.  The fact they were within the bank was never a deterrent.  She waited in the lobby.  She kept track of the activity where Jay and the perfumed dwarf went.  An angry and obviously upset dwarf had come from the stairs where they were.  He was now talking to the doorkeeper. Such a strange place …Passage.  She much more preferred her own Eldeen Reaches forest area.  She also missed Sky, her eagle.


Unknown to all of them, the man known as Whisper was around.  He watched Dru and tried to determine what was being said.  He thought about what to do for a long time before giving a short and hard nod.  He seemed to grow a bit pale and weak as he leaned against the wall of the building across the street from the House Kundarak site.  He looked directly at Dru the entire time.


“So, you were helping this man guard stuff that was being taken to the Demon Wastes.  That is a scary place.  How did you do it?”  I know I couldn’t.”

Aaron, now sitting upright and in a more relaxed position, continues to talk.  He talks about growing up in the outer forests of Eldeen and his family.  There was a fire that destroyed some of the forest and wiped out 
His crops.  The man was actually a farmer.  By chance, a man asked for help.  He needed a guide to pass through the forest to reach the lands beyond (Demon Wastes).  Desperate, Aaron agreed and began to help the man.  As they traveled, he learned the man was not very nice.  He began to have second thoughts.  Learning of this, the man threatened to kill him.  This is when Aaron decided it was time to go.   

That night, he fled.  He figured the man could never follow him through the dark woods at night.  He took the necklace as pay.  He never knew what it was.  When he got home, his wife was dead and his two kids were very sick.  The local shaman thought it to be either a demonic disease or the Mourne sickness (basically the same thing).  Uncertain what to do, he had his brother watch his kids as he went to Thrane for help.  They wanted too much.  House Jorasco wanted too much.  He was in Aundair when he decided to sell the necklace to buy a healer.

It looked like a trip into the Eldeen Reaches was next.  Good thing Jay had just met a ranger guide of their own…assuming she was still outside and willing.

Dru stormed in.  A wild look on his eyes.  He didn’t even bother trying to close the door.  “He would kill you for his other master-  I would kill you for the sheer pleasure!” yells Dru as he rushes the table and leaps onto it.  Jay is easily pushed off the table and Aaron screams.  Grot just stares …his mouth opened in shock.

Dru chokes Aaron and slams his head against the hard floor.  Jay pulls and yanks at the solid dwarf.  He swears this dwarf has gotten even stronger.  Even as the last gasp of breath escapes Aaron’s lips, a snarl can be heard.  Dru turns to face the new threat.  A shifter.

“You can not defeat me this way.  So comon-  fight me.  Claw me.  Make him bleed.  COMON!!!!”

The Shifter remains in a crouched position.  Two short blades held, one per hand.  

Dru then drops to his knees and vomits.  She watches each person within the room.  She is prepared for the worse.  It never happens.

At least …not yet.


----------



## megamania (Jul 26, 2004)

Looking to update soon.  On top of the THREE Story Hours I do here, I have two jobs, family and other sorted things to do.  I have not forgotten folks here-  I just have bitten off more than I can chew as of late.


----------



## megamania (Jul 27, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT 009
“Korranberg Chronicle”

Jay sat down in the law keepers questioning room.  He had already told the authorities everything …twice.  Now it was Grot’s turn.  In the meantime, Jay was going to enjoy a rare but great joy of his- a discarded edition of the Korranberg Chronicle.

This small booklet of folded parchments told of the events and accolades of adventurers, explorers and folks that lived the good life (at least in Jay’s mind).  Jay believed every story to be true and generally the stories were  …after a fashion.

The headline of this paper (still current!) was   “Mysterious explosions at Morgrave”.  With a large smile, Jay entered the world of his fantasies as he began to read.  He thoroughly enjoyed this issue as it showcased a bio on Osmand Promise.  He was an explorer and had Breland royal ties.  These connections could never be proven but were understood by any regular reader of the Chronicle.  He hoped to meet Osmand some day.

Other articles spoke of the Barren Sea Circle.  This area of the sea had strange crosswinds and water currents.  Many sea-craft were lost within this area.  Most figure it was the unpredictable sea but others, readers of the Chronicle especially, knew otherwise.  No one knew what it was still, but it was something other than strange sea currents.  Some thought sea giants, others Dragon Turtles and even another explorer suggested a race of people that defended this section of sea.  Something about the return of the Giants.

Jay was on the back page when Grot fumbled out.  He was quietly muttering to himself about treating a dwarf of House Kundarak this way.  Also something about autumn.  Jay was about to ask when a new disturbance occurred.  Thorn, the Shifter Ranger from Eldeen Reaches that was hunting the assassin known as Whisper, was being questioned.  She had little use for the city of Passage and grew impatient being held within the building.  She was only a witness.  Unknown to Jay, Grot had suggested that Dru spoke to her as if he knew her and treated her as a hated but respected foe.

Jay folded the parchment up and handed it to Grot while he went to “save” the damsel in distress.  Behind Jay, Grot out of habit held the paper up and shook it as if expecting something to fall out of the folds.  Once he saw what he was doing, he tossed the paper onto the bench and tried to distance himself from it. 

The authorities decided that this was a case of possession and had a local Priest of the Silver Flame deal with Dru.  The others were free to go but were not to leave the city.

Within fifteen minutes they were outside the city and heading for the thick forests of Eldeen Reach.  The entire incident with Whisper and Dru behind them but not forgotten.

Shortly after leaving the city limits, Grot convinced Thorn to hire transportation.  The first three hours of walking had loosened up his money pouch apparently.  Thorn picked three fine light horses from a House Vadalis stable.  It was estimated that these fine horses could cover 60 miles within one eight hour day without being pushed.  Thorn enjoyed the ride as she would race ahead of them and dismount to scout with stealth.  Jay had never ridden a horse before but found it easy to learn.  The horse seemed to direct itself.  Grot  …well Grot was Grot.  He tried to hold on with one arm and hold his glasses on with the other.  He bounced and bobbed uncontrollably, as he did not keep his feet in the stirrups.  The ½ elven children watched him in awe as they left.  The adults were unhappy.  Dwarves were not fit for such fine and beautiful animals as these.  But the gold spoke higher than their opinions.

They camped near the forests that separated Aundair from the Reaches.  The air was humid from Lake Galifar being so close to the south.  They stayed within a small camp made up of other travelers.  Thorn left them to talk to some people she knew that could help.  This left Jay and Grot alone.

Grot began to work out a travel plan in his mind.  Using Grot’s course, Jay worked out a course using an old Korranberg Chronicle he kept.  This edition had a political map of Aundair, the Reaches and Demon Wastes.  Estimating the distance, the speed they traveled and hoped for no troubles Jay figured they would reach Varna in about 3 more days.  Then veer north to the sea then go inland.  By using the roads, this would take another 5-6 days to reach a strange place named Owl’s Perch.  Then Jay was uncertain.  Thorn would be the means into the forest.

Jay laid back, looked at the stars and the moon and dreamed.  He dreamed of the majestic forests with sights, sounds and smells so unlike Sharn.  Jay was happy.

If only he knew …..


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2004)

EBERRON: LOST TREASURES
SEGMENT:  010
“Ture Derrock of The Aurum”

The dwarf left his chambers far below the surface of the mountain’s surface.  Ture Derrock walked the dark halls without any light.  Even if he didn’t have his darkvision, he knew these manufactured halls well.  He had walked them now for about 230 years.  He paused at a suit of ceremonial armor believed to be magical and worn by his late great, great grandfather.  After listening and looking down both directions of the long hallway he raised and lowered the visor on the armor.  After about a ten-second wait, a secret door slowly and silently opened beside the armor.  He stepped through and pulled a lever on the opposite side.  There were three levers.  One closed or opened the secret door.  The other two were unpleasant for to touch, much less pull.

Ture adjusted his expensive tailored outfit.  He checked his glowing timepiece to be sure he was not late.  He was not.  He walked down a set of steep and winding stone steps.  Every few hundred steps there were a landing with a locked door.  These doors lead to vaults, prisons and rooms that served his needs.  Eventually, he would reach the door that reached his current destination.  The meeting room of the Aurum.

The Aurum.  What was the Aurum?  At the basest definition, it was a network of ambitious wealthy people looking to control all of Khorvaire.  In truth, it was so much more.  Each member had his or her reason for joining the Aurum.  Some were for the power.  Others for the prestige.  A few others for revenge.  Ture agreed to be a member for one purpose and one purpose only –to destroy House Kundarak.

This was no easy task.  He wanted to remove the House and transfer its riches and power to his family’s name.  He knew he could not destroy it.  To destroy it would prove dangerous to the world and to him.  Khorvaire’s economy was balanced through the house.  To destroy the house outright would destroy the world’s economy.  Doing this, would cause strife within the Aurum and Ture knew his life would be short in that case.  Worse – there were destinies worse than death.

Finally at the door, he carefully unlocked the door after reciting the proper password.  Once inside, he gave a new password that kept these wards and traps at bay.  Twenty minutes later he arrived.

Antus ir’Soldorak was there of course.  He was the head of the Aurum and its secret inner circle referred to as the Shadow Cabinet.  He too, had issues with House Kundarak.  However, he had even more ambitious plans.  There was also Duran Wartorn.  A human from the Shadow Marches that has made money through the sales of Eberron Shards.  Jenna Hall whom once lived in Crye until it was destroyed.  She is a human of great wealth and greater secrets.  Very Dangerous.  Joel Highwater, a half-elf from the Lhazaar Principalities and a pirate researcher and specialist of the islands.  It is believed he knows where the lost treasures are and draws from them.  And finally there is Lika.  She is from Sharn of Breland.  Many believe she rules the lower levels of the city and has great influence within the sewer levels as well..

Individually, any of these people could crush any one person, from commoner to merchant to even royalty.  Together, the possibilities were endless.

The meeting goes as expected.  Each individual speaks of their efforts and profits.  Joel Highwater is very quiet …even for himself.  He is the only one to have a set back to report. Osmand Promise came close to discovering his true operation.  As it stands, he did discover and sink his secret underwater ship.  He hopes to rebuild it …over Promise’ dead body.

The meeting finishes and each wanders and talks to each other to keep up the image of working together.  Antus seeks out Ture.

“How does the Lost Treasures fare Ture?” the proper dwarf speaks to the likewise proper dwarf of House Derrock.

“The assassin named Whisper found and killed the commoner in Passage.  He did not retrieve the object however.  I am following that up with another agent.  House Kundarak has hired a party of adventurers to seek out and retrieve the other goods.  They will fail.”

“Good.  Be sure they do.  I do not wish for the Kundarak dwarves to learn of our operations.  Now is not the proper time.”

The two dwarves smile and eerie grin that would make an orc barbarian cower.


----------



## Tumakhunter (Aug 25, 2004)

Bump


----------



## cmnash (Aug 31, 2004)

splendid work ... keep it up please!


----------

